# Fische fressen Krebsscheren und knabbern sich an



## Windless (5. Aug. 2009)

Was ist mit denen schon wieder los 
Also nach der Teichvergrößerung gehts den Fischen sichtlich besser, schwimmen mehr und kommen auch oft zur Oberfläche etc..
Doch die Fische fressen die Krebsscheren an, besonders die kleinen. Dadurch sind ihre Mäuler ein wenig Wund geworden. Erkennbar an dem weißen Rand ums Maul. Der eine Fisch hat sogar soviel wahrscheinlich da dran geknabbert, dem fehlt irgendwie Oben fast alles :shock
Dann weißen die Fische rauhe stellen auf, nicht alle, denke auch net das die Bakteriös sind, denke das die das von den Krebsscheren haben, habe mich auch an einer einmal etwas geschnitten. Aufjedenfall nagen die sich gegenseitig an den Stellen, Normales Verhalten ?????:?
Ich bin gezwungen die Fische jetzt jeden Tag zu füttern, damit sie erstens die Pflanzen net umbringen und 2. die sich ihre schnauze net wegfressen
Mit dem Wasser hab ich momentan keine Probs, die anfängliche algenblüte nach neubefüllung ist fast überstanden, kann alles schon auf dem Teichgrund sehr gut erkennen.


----------



## Aristocat (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Krebsscheren und knabbern sich an*

Hallo Robert!
Ich für meinen Teil würde auf jeden Fall zu füttern, damit die "Haie" Deine Pflanzen verschonen. Mit Krebsscheren und deren möglichen Verletzungen kenne ich mich nicht aus. Vielleicht hast du ja ein Foto von den Verletzungen, damit dir von jemand anders da geholfen werden kann!


----------



## ebo (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Krebsscheren und knabbern sich an*

Das ist der Grund warum ich keine Krebsscheren etc. in meinem Teich habe. Meine Koi fressen alles an was Grün ist. Da kann ich nicht gegen füttern. Es passiert trotzdem.

Ich habe aber einen extra Pflanzenteich (-filter) da sind dann die schönen Wasserpflanzen drin.

Bei dem Teich selber habe ich die Uferzonen unzugänglich gemacht. Das einzige was ich noch einsetzen werde, ist eine Seerose.

Mir ist nur noch nicht eingefallen, wie ich diese schützen könnte.

Hinsichtlich der Krebsscheren. In einem meiner ersten Teiche hatte ich die auch drin. Und die wurden ständig angefressen. War eigentlich rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Aber dass die sich daran verletzt haben, konnte ich nicht beobachten.

Nimm die Scheren doch einfach mal dir raus und lege sie in einen Eimer Wasser. Dann beobachte ob die Mäuler heilen. Wenn nicht ist es eine Krankheit oder irgendein Parasit.
Dann würde ich sofort zu einem Tierarzt raten.


----------



## Aristocat (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Krebsscheren und knabbern sich an*

Hallo Ebo!
Die Wurzeln der Seerosen kannst du mit einem Einkaufskorb aus Plastik und Kies schützen (hab ich so gemacht) die Blätter scheinen zum auffressen zu hart oder zu eklig zu sein. Meine "Fressmaden" knabbern zwar mal dran bekommen aber nix ab! Oder sie sind noch zu jung um Schaden anzurichten.


----------



## ebo (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Krebsscheren und knabbern sich an*

So in der Art habe ich das auch schon im Auge. Ev umrahmt von einem Leichtbaustein damit ich die Pflanze auf ca. 50cm absenken kann und die mir die Erde nicht aus dem Korb gründeln.

Aber lohnt dieses Jahr nicht mehr. Das werde ich im nächsten Frühjahr angehen.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## Aristocat (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Krebsscheren und knabbern sich an*



 Mit Korb sieht erstmal nicht so toll aus aber Seerosen wachsen ja schnell


----------



## grisu112 (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Krebsscheren und knabbern sich an*

Hallo Andrea,

wenn Du evtl. einen schwarzen Pflanzkorb nimmst, dann fällt es auch nicht so auf 

Gruß

Tom


----------

